# Isopure Protien



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone use Natures Best Isopure?  Just looking for an opinion.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I do.  I think its great stuff -- a little pricey but great quality.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Yeah I do.  I think its great stuff -- a little pricey but great quality.



Thanks bro.  Ordered an 8.8 lb tub last night.  I liked tha fact that it has 50 grams of protien.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 31, 2005)

what flavor did you get?  The apple and vanilla are solid


----------



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> what flavor did you get?  The apple and vanilla are solid



Choco.


----------



## travis (Mar 31, 2005)

that is some really great stuff. i get tired to thick gummy shakes and the isopure is very light and tasty


----------



## l3i0hazard (Mar 31, 2005)

Acutally it's only 77% protien by volume...you have to have two scoops to get to the 50g mark. Optimum nutrition 100% whey is about $50 for a 10lb bag and is 78% protien by volume. I've actually been using some stuff that is over 90% protien by volume from Bioplex called pure WPI. It has 0g carbs, 0g of sugar, 0g fat, 0g Cholesterol... Is about the best I've found. AST VP2 would come in second...at 85% protien by volume...

The bioplex stuff is a bit spendy...about $50 for 5lbs at my local sup shop...haven't looked for it online yet though...since it is a higher concentration it is actually cheaper than the Isopure stuff since 10lbs of it is actually 9lbs of protien versus 7.7lbs of Isopure - both Isopure and Pure WPI are about the same price by volume though...


----------



## Freejay (Apr 3, 2005)

l3i0hazard said:
			
		

> Acutally it's only 77% protien by volume...you have to have two scoops to get to the 50g mark. Optimum nutrition 100% whey is about $50 for a 10lb bag and is 78% protien by volume. I've actually been using some stuff that is over 90% protien by volume from Bioplex called pure WPI. It has 0g carbs, 0g of sugar, 0g fat, 0g Cholesterol... Is about the best I've found. AST VP2 would come in second...at 85% protien by volume...
> 
> The bioplex stuff is a bit spendy...about $50 for 5lbs at my local sup shop...haven't looked for it online yet though...since it is a higher concentration it is actually cheaper than the Isopure stuff since 10lbs of it is actually 9lbs of protien versus 7.7lbs of Isopure - both Isopure and Pure WPI are about the same price by volume though...



I'll look into those as well.  Just an FYI to anyone interested in Isopure....It is fantastic!  The Dutch Chocolate tases like rich chocolate milk.  I actually was able to mix it in a glass with a spoon!


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah Freejay I would've been surprised if you weren't happy with it.  Bio, good info but you didnt mention anything about taste.....


----------



## l3i0hazard (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh sorry...I pretty much like the taste of all the proteins I have tried but this stuff tastes pretty good...natural really...


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 8, 2005)

What flavor?


----------



## l3i0hazard (Apr 8, 2005)

Vanilla and the strawberry banana meal replacement shake. Theres actually no artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 9, 2005)

Isopure uses sucralose (brand name Splenda) which is a derivative of sugar and I think a lot better than aspertame.  I love isopure because it mixes so well in water....pricey though


----------

